# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Blue Verified Facebook Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 3k+ followers blue verified facebook page.
Page follower: 3k+
*Blue Badge Verified.
*You can change the page name.
*New page layout.
For more details and page insights, pm me.
WhatsApp: +8801836467940

----------

